# Last Bite!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A friend lost a fallow pricket late one evening, a good shot but darkness fell and he gave up on it for the night to come back in the morning to fine it. Well he wasn't the first to find it!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

So did he get at least one of the ones in the picture?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Matt,

Thanks to you, I am having Red Fox dreams at night! Kid you not!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper,
yes found the fox eating the dead fallow!

Chris, 
as long as your killing them thats ok! If your not its not my fault, wake up!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am wondering...how did he get a photo like that. Hot air balloon ?

Or was that a dead dog ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He shot the fox eating the now dead fallow pricket.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I saw that photo I thought I was looking at a live fox chowing on a dead fallow.

BTW,,,,what is a pricket


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I am wondering...how did he get a photo like that. Hot air balloon ?
> 
> Or was that a dead dog ?


Hey Brian... these boys wander around on bright green grass year 'round. It's real easy to sneak up on most anything i would think. No leaves or snow to get you busted!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you ever hunted in the uk Chris?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Have you ever hunted in the uk Chris?


No... just judging from your photos. Am I off? lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a little bit!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Just a little bit!


Lol..... sorry for that then!

Can you tell the rest of us how to sneak up on a feeding fox, and take it before it finishes eating? That just doesn't happen here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Hey Brian... these boys wander around on bright green grass year 'round. It's real easy to sneak up on most anything i would think. No leaves or snow to get you busted!!


You may find some snow and leaves in these photos.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You may find some snow and leaves in these photos.


What he MEANT to say is regardless of what's on the ground, it's ALWAYS wet, soggy, and damp!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats not true either!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Lol..... sorry for that then!
> 
> Can you tell the rest of us how to sneak up on a feeding fox, and take it before it finishes eating? That just doesn't happen here.


Thats ok. Its called stalking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> When I saw that photo I thought I was looking at a live fox chowing on a dead fallow.
> 
> BTW,,,,what is a pricket


You would call it a spike horn.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok..never used that term.

BTW....I know I asked once but not sure if I remember the reply....what is that on the end of your rifle ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a sound modifier, silencer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...how well do they work ?

I want one !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well 2 prickets walk out you neck the first one and he drops to the floor, with a normal rifle there's a really loud bang not with a modifier it takes away that harsh sound, pricket number 2 stands and looks at pricket number 1 thinking whats wrong with you! Thats when he gets a sore neck too!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You would call it a spike horn.


 That pricket has a small antler, I can't see it in the picture unless the leaves are covering them?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well some have small bumps others have 6in spikes. You try to shoot the poor heads and allow the good ones to show their quality.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> That pricket has a small antler, I can't see it in the picture unless the leaves are covering them?


Here you go hassell, a sika pricket with a poor head. Antlers should be above the ears.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet they eat the same however .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If I'm eating it then it'll be a young doe!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Those actually look alot like a elk.

And the prickets are not good eats ???? I wonder why ? In our deer I have found little or no differance in the taste or quaility of the meat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I never said they where not good to eat just that if its going in my freezer then its a nice tender young doe!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers, I agree.

But in my case I fill it with what I can...but a moose filled it quite quickly.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I bet it does!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually it filled the canoe very quickly also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure it does, not the time to tip it over!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No not the time at all...Knapper from here was responsible for getting that canoe back down down river. He encountered many rapids that were very very rough...I honestly have a respect for well he did it...I was in the raft and well alot more safe.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun!


----------

